# Welcher Jurassic Park Film gefällt euch am besten?



## Freeak (23. Juni 2018)

*Welcher Jurassic Park Film gefällt euch am besten?*

Da ich mir heute im Kino Jurassic World: Das gefallene Königreich (3D) angesehen habe und dadurch auch wieder voll heiß auf den ersten Teil geworden bin, Aufgrund der Brücken die der Film geschlagen hat, möchte ich jetzt von euch gerne wissen welcher Film euch am besten von allen 5 bisher Ernschienen Filmen gefallen hat. Der erste, der Zweite, oder doch sogar erst Jurassic World?

Meine personlichen Favoriten sind auf jeden fall Jurassic Park von 1993 sowie Jurassic World und Jurassic World 2.


----------



## Andrej (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welcher Jurassic Park Film gefällt euch am besten?*

Bei mir ist es der erste Film von 1993, denn es war damals der erste Film den ich auf VHS gesehen habe.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welcher Jurassic Park Film gefällt euch am besten?*

Teil 1. Der hat mich damals vom Hocker gehauen als ich den das erste mal im Kino gesehen habe. 
Ich mag aber die ganze Reihe. Nur JW2 hat mir nicht mehr so gut gefallen.  Ich kann mir auch schwer vorstellen was danach noch kommen soll.


----------



## Freeak (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welcher Jurassic Park Film gefällt euch am besten?*

Ja es ist schwierig sich vorzustellen was in Jurassic World 3 Passieren soll. Aber man hat durch die Story in Jurassic World 2 schon einige Türen Aufgestoßen. Irgendwo werden die Storyschreiber sich schon was einfallen lassen.

Aber ich mag den 2 Teil schon sehr, obwohl ich ihn gerade erst heute, und auch nur einmal gesehen habe. Aber Chris Pratt und Bryce Dallas Howard brillieren so dermaßen großartig zusammen auf der Leinwand, das ich dem Film seine Fehler großzügig verzeihe.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welcher Jurassic Park Film gefällt euch am besten?*



Freeak schrieb:


> Ja es ist schwierig sich vorzustellen was in Jurassic World 3 Passieren soll. Aber man hat durch die Story in Jurassic World 2 schon einige Türen Aufgestoßen. Irgendwo werden die Storyschreiber sich schon was einfallen lassen.


Ich hatte eher den Eindruck als hätte man Türen verschlossen.

Naja, mal abwarten...


----------



## pedi (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welcher Jurassic Park Film gefällt euch am besten?*

der erste war halt etwas neues.
unterhalten haben mich, bzw. uns alle.
mehr sollen filme dieser art auch nicht.


----------



## Ryle (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welcher Jurassic Park Film gefällt euch am besten?*

Der erste Teil natürlich. Selbst heute übt der Film noch eine Faszination aus wie kaum ein anderer Film.
Atmosphärisch, Trick- und auch Soundtechnisch  bis heute unerreicht. Die T-Rex Szene ist einfach legendär.
Die neuen Teile sind unterhaltsam aber mehr auch nicht. Es wird einfach auf zu viel Krach Bumm gesetzt, was größtenteils den Film sehr unglaubwürdig macht. Die Dummheit und Logiklöcher tragen den Rest dazu bei.

Man muss sich aber mal vor Augen führen, dass der erste Film vor knapp 25 Jahren entstand und er selbst technisch über weite Teile besser wirkt als alles was danach kam. Alles was pure CGI war sieht man ihm natürlich an, allerdings nur in der Auflösung der CGI Effekte. Aber die meisten Animatronik Szenen, auch im Mix mit CGI, sind der Hammer. Es gibt wenig Filme in dem Genre die so gut altern.

Schaut euch dagegen mal Avatar oder Avengers 1 an. Die wirken technisch nach der kurzen Zeit schon recht überholt obwohl sie im Kino seinerzeit auch begeistert haben.


----------



## Pisaopfer (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welcher Jurassic Park Film gefällt euch am besten?*

Jurassic Park (1993)
Jurassic World (2015)

Da ich den neuesten Teil noch nicht gesehen habe, diese Beiden, in dieser Reihenfolge.


----------



## Freeak (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welcher Jurassic Park Film gefällt euch am besten?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich hatte eher den Eindruck als hätte man Türen verschlossen.
> 
> Naja, mal abwarten...




Ja ich wollte eben nicht Spoilern, für diejenigen die Jurassic World 2 noch nicht gesehen haben.


----------



## Laudian (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welcher Jurassic Park Film gefällt euch am besten?*

Ich fand eigentlich alle Filme außer JW2 gut. JW2 fand ich wirklich *******, muss man nicht gesehen haben meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Freeak (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welcher Jurassic Park Film gefällt euch am besten?*



Laudian schrieb:


> JW2 fand ich wirklich *******, muss man nicht gesehen haben meiner Meinung nach.



Warum, was genau gefällt dir an dem Film nicht? Ich fand den echt Super. Klar über Geschmack lässt sich Streiten, dennoch würde ich gerne den grund Wissen wollen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welcher Jurassic Park Film gefällt euch am besten?*

Also ich kann nur für mich sprechen:



Spoiler



Das sie die Dinos von der Insel gerettet haben war ok. Aber das sich fast alles in diesem Anwesen abgespielt hat, fand ich komisch. Und auch diese  Dino-Kreuzung war nichts wirklich neues. Und was machen sie mit den Dinosauriern die entkommen sind. Wieder einfangen? Und dann auf die andere Insel bringen von der die Rede war? Ich finde das passt alles nicht zusammen. Die hätten gleich auf die neue Insel gehen sollen. So ist irgendwie die Luft schon raus.


----------



## Laudian (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welcher Jurassic Park Film gefällt euch am besten?*



Spoiler



Ich wollte einen Dinofilm sehen, wie die vorherigen Teile. Als es nach wenigen Minuten schon aufs Schiff ging, war ich schwer enttäuscht.
Allgemein waren die Dinos diesen Teil einfach nicht gefährlich, es war kein Kampf auf Leben und Tod sondern ein "wir können die bösen Tierhändler nicht mit den Dinos entkommen lassen". Diesen ganzen Moralquatsch hätte ich mir gerne erspart.


----------



## RtZk (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welcher Jurassic Park Film gefällt euch am besten?*

Bisher hat mir Jurassic World am Besten gefallen, allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich den neusten Teil noch nicht gesehen habe, aber der Trailer sieht auch nicht wirklich vielversprechend aus, gerade weil dort kein aktiver Park mehr zu sein scheint.


----------



## Freeak (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welcher Jurassic Park Film gefällt euch am besten?*



RtZk schrieb:


> .... weil dort kein aktiver Park mehr zu sein scheint.



Ist ja auch nur zu Logisch weil der Indominus Rex ja dafür gesorgt hat das der Park pleite geht. Ich meine wie würdest du dastehen wenn ein von dir geschaffener Dino Amok Läuft, Dutztende andere Dinos Tötet und auch noch etliche Menschen dabei Drauf gehen? Ich glaube bei den Schadenersatzansprüchen würde auch dein Vermögen auf ein Minimum zusammenschrumpfen. Daher ist an eine Aufrechterhaltung des Parks nicht mehr Denkbar.


----------



## RtZk (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welcher Jurassic Park Film gefällt euch am besten?*



Freeak schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nur zu Logisch weil der Indominus Rex ja dafür gesorgt hat das der Park pleite geht. Ich meine wie würdest du dastehen wenn ein von dir geschaffener Dino Amok Läuft, Dutztende andere Dinos Tötet und auch noch etliche Menschen dabei Drauf gehen? Ich glaube bei den Schadenersatzansprüchen würde auch dein Vermögen auf ein Minimum zusammenschrumpfen. Daher ist an eine Aufrechterhaltung des Parks nicht mehr Denkbar.



Es wäre schon nach den Ereignissen der ersten 3 Filme absolut undenkbar gewesen Jurassic World zu eröffnen


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welcher Jurassic Park Film gefällt euch am besten?*

Ist es erlaubt zu sagen, dass einem keiner der Filme gefällt? 

Der Dinokram ist einfach absolut nicht mein Ding.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welcher Jurassic Park Film gefällt euch am besten?*



Freeak schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nur zu Logisch weil der Indominus Rex ja dafür gesorgt hat das der Park pleite geht. Ich meine wie würdest du dastehen wenn ein von dir geschaffener Dino Amok Läuft, Dutztende andere Dinos Tötet und auch noch etliche Menschen dabei Drauf gehen? Ich glaube bei den Schadenersatzansprüchen würde auch dein Vermögen auf ein Minimum zusammenschrumpfen. Daher ist an eine Aufrechterhaltung des Parks nicht mehr Denkbar.


Deswegen hätte Teil 2 auch besser auf der genannten neuen Insel spielen sollen. Und nicht in diesem Anwesen/Villa. Das fand ich mal richtig ********.
Auf der Insel hätten sie auch das ganze Söldner-Drumherum einbauen können. Naja, ich vermute das kommt noch im 3. Teil.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welcher Jurassic Park Film gefällt euch am besten?*

Mit Abstand der erste, zwei und drei gingen als reine Unterhaltungsfilme noch durch.

Auf den neuen Kram zum Zwecke der monetären Ausschlachtung kann ich verzichten.^^


----------



## Freeak (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welcher Jurassic Park Film gefällt euch am besten?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ist es erlaubt zu sagen, dass einem keiner der Filme gefällt?
> 
> Der Dinokram ist einfach absolut nicht mein Ding.



Klar doch. Es kann einem ja nicht alles gefallen. Ich finde allerdings Dinosaurier extrem Cool und war schon damals bei Jurassic Park voll dabei.

Oder um es mit den Worten von Chris Pratt aka Owen Grady zu sagen: " Das sind Dinosaurer, das ist WOW genug."


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welcher Jurassic Park Film gefällt euch am besten?*



Freeak schrieb:


> Ich finde allerdings Dinosaurier extrem Cool und war schon damals bei Jurassic Park voll dabei.


Ich auch. Ich fand sie  schon immer faszinierend. Schon als Kind. Habe noch ein "Was ist was?" Dinosaurier Buch.


----------

